# Google Earth



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

Does Google Eath still work on the iPad? I just brought it up, but all I have is an outline of it?

Thanks


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Amyberta, as your question is specifically about the iPad and not a Kindle, I've moved it to the Apple devices board, where hopefully someone will be able to help you.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

It still works on mine and I have the original version of the iPad. I am using iOS version 5.1.1      You might want to check the App Store under "Updates" to make sure you have the latest patch installed for Google Earth. I vaguely remember there was a new patch a couple of weeks ago.

All the Best.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

Eeyore said:


> It still works on mine and I have the original version of the iPad. I am using iOS version 5.1.1  You might want to check the App Store under "Updates" to make sure you have the latest patch installed for Google Earth. I vaguely remember there was a new patch a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> All the Best.


S
Thanks, I uninstalled and reinstalled it and now it is working again.


----------

